# Adult Geophagus tapajos pics.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys just wanted to share some pics of my F1 geos. Enjoy.


































Btw my pair is for sale .


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

they are beautiful... so so tempting


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

how much are u asking for your pair?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I am not really sure of the price of them. I dont see Adults very often in LFS's so I am unsure. Who would i ask or how would I find a common price?


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

u can ask mike from finatics aquarium. his handle here is finatics. thanks and lemme know.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay I'll get back to you!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Really nice Kelly.


----------

